# A Full-Proof Stress-Free Way To Trim Toenails & Feet?



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Unlike most dogs, Bella has always _liked_ having her paws touched and played with. However, isn't there always a "however"? 

Tonight I attempted to trim her toe nails with a nail grinder but she got spooked pretty fast, so I gave up rather than wrestle with her or go through the whole treat thing while trying to hold her, the clippers, while feeding her one treat after another so she'll keep still for 5 seconds. I mean, girlfriend is slick: I only have two hands, and she knows it. 

The first video is the one I'm trying this weekend. For the cost of cloth grocery bag, I'll see if I can clip those toenails, trim her feet, and maybe even brush her teeth. 






The Doggie Lift - This veterinarian came up with this marvelous device but it's out of my budget:






And for Spoos and big dogs, this looks great:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

meh, I just make my dog deal with it. I often do my little dogs on my lap laying on their back, my standard I can either do laying on his side, or standing on the grooming table (or wherever I want to.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita, I think those work for some dogs, but mine would be terrfied. 

For my dog, a better solution is to do a tiny amount each day till she is accepting of the task.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think mine would be more frightened of being off the ground like that than they would be of the nail clipping etc! Poppy does not like having her feet clipped - I compromise with a couple of swipes with the clipper, and then finishing off with small ball nose scissors. Sophy does not like having her nails trimmed for the excellent reason that she has pulled dew claws in the past, and trimming them can hurt, so for nail trimming I get out the extra special chicken treats and deal them generously. We started with one or two nails at a time and a piece of chicken for every nail, and worked up to all four paws, with one piece per paw and extra for the difficult nails. That seems to be the rate the dogs consider fair recompense!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree that some dogs may be more frightened by the lift than the nail clippers, but the lift can also act as a "twitch", distracted the dogs from worrying about their nails, because they are worried about something else.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Too bad there is no way to twitch a dog! It sure works miracles on horses - although no one seems to know exactly why it works.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Johanna said:


> Too bad there is no way to twitch a dog! It sure works miracles on horses - although no one seems to know exactly why it works.


What does «*twitching*» a horse consist of ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Too bad there is no way to twitch a dog! It sure works miracles on horses - although no one seems to know exactly why it works.


There is an acupressure point at the base of spine where the tail is, when pressed properly calms a nervous dog down


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Vita said:


> Unlike most dogs, Bella has always _liked_ having her paws touched and played with. However, isn't there always a "however"?
> 
> Tonight I attempted to trim her toe nails with a nail grinder but she got spooked pretty fast, so I gave up rather than wrestle with her or go through the whole treat thing while trying to hold her, the clippers, while feeding her one treat after another so she'll keep still for 5 seconds. I mean, girlfriend is slick: I only have two hands, and she knows it.
> 
> ...


I just saw this video the other day and was laughing myself silly. None of my three toys are crazy about getting their nails done, and Billy especially...and he won't let me use clippers on his front legs or face! I already have an old purse hanging on my grooming table waiting for me to cut out the holes and give this a try. Anyone out there try this or purchase a grooming hammock?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have used the dremel to do nails on my dogs for the past 20 years. I always start training them to accept it with the dremel off, just lying beside them, while I feed treats. I then progress to touching the nails with it, still with it switched off, and treat. Next step, I turn it on, just to let them listen to the noise, not taking it anywhere near a nail, while I feed treats. Next I turn it on and just touch it to a nail and feed treats. As soon as they’re comfortable with that, I touch a few more nails and gradually work my way up to actually trimming the nail. Working every day, it has taken about two weeks to get them used to it. I keep sessions short and never advance a step until they’re comfortable with the current one. At first, I treat after grinding every nail and eventually taper down to one or two treats per foot. I never completely stop treating when doing nails. With this training approach, when I turn the dremel on, my dogs just lay down, relax and start to drool while having their nails done. LOL


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Deblakeside - Oh, the indignities dogs suffer! Yeah, that first video had me laughing too, but I'm going to try it, and will let you know when I do. I'll probably use the shower door frame which is sturdy enough to hold Bella.

Caroline429 - Thank you. That's a very sensible and patient approach (two weeks!) but worth the effort since hanging one's dog up in the air in a homemade doggie lift or a pricey one may not always be an option, lol.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I also use the dremel, and I do nails at least once a week. That way they get really used to having it done and it only takes a few seconds per nail. I teach them to "gimme paw" for each foot, that way they feel like they have some control over the process. 

I've been learning that when there's something a dog really dislikes or is afraid of, giving them control over it helps a lot. For instance, if they are noise sensitive, teach them to do something noisy to get a reward. Of course you start slow and build up, but once they get the idea that they really can control the thing they are afraid of, it can radically change their attitude about things.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Neither one of my dogs is fond of the dremel, but if my husband feeds them little licks of peanut butter while I hustle through the grinding, they tolerate it pretty well.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy's nails grow like crazy. The groomer clips them and I do them in between grooms. She is not thrilled with the clippers. On black friday Walmart had a deal on cordless dremmels and I got one. She was a bit concerned but let me do it. We are making progress at pushing back the quicks and shortening nails. I put a big towel on the bed, she just lays there and lets me do her nails. I also lay her on the bed for brushing and combing. She is happy and so am I.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Neither of my girls mind the dremel, and I always have treats on hand. They use to get a treat after every nail, now they get a treat after all nails are done. Dolly's nails are like Poppy's and grow very fast, much faster than Abbey's do.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Check out these two pics. I really wanted the first one; just sling and snap it over the shower frame or closet pole, and the balance looks good. Googled a lot but didn't find the exact item at the sites listed.

I did order this other one (link), the Carrier Front Backpak for $13 bucks, but will have to adjust it for balance. I like the snap clips for easy adjustment, and one person can "wear their dog" while the other clips or grinds the toenails.


----------

